# 4th week flower, HELP me diagnose



## timdog4 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, i need help quick please. i am in 4th week of flower and have had no problems till now.  Last night i checked on them and the leaves are curling under and also some lighter green blotches on leaves.  I am using fox farm ocean forrest soil and ff  nutes per their schedule every feeding (not every other) but havent had any problems, not even a little nute burn.  I only water every 3-4 days since it stays moist for that long.  I adjust ph to 6.0-6.5 before feeding. I fed them 2 days ago and noticed this last night.  I also did a n-p-k test with capsules and nitrogen and phos are still high(which is same as when i tested in the beginning) but the potash is low.
I have searched this site and others and can only come up with too much nutes or potassium deficiency or copper deficiency.  Is there is something im not thinking of, what else could it be? Can some experts please give me some advise, i put so much work into this and dont want to lose them.  I might flush them tonight but want some advice first.  Thanks


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 28, 2007)

I wouldn't panic and try a lot of changes that might end up making a bigger problem. They look pretty good to me !! 
When you water do you make sure to give it enough water so enough drains out the bottom? 
If they were mine the next watering i would add some SuperThrive and give a good soaking making sure lots of the water comes out .
Hope you make out ok.


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes I water until water comes out bottom, about 10%.  I just watered 2 days ago and used superthrive and this problem has occured since then.  There is definately a problem, they were fine a couple days ago and now the blotches appeared and leaves curling downward.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 28, 2007)

I use all FF and haven't had any problems with nutrient burn. My last WW grow I flushed in flowering every couple of weeks with clearex to keep from any type of lock up. Man sorry I can't help any. I know I have seen lots of post in the past with the same problem you might have. did you search (leavs curling under) may come up with something. 
 They do not look that bad I am sure if you take it easy on them they will come around. 
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 28, 2007)

This seed site has some info may help
http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks-ThankYou.htm


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you tested you soil moisture levels to be sure that your plants are not in need of more water?


----------



## headband (Dec 28, 2007)

yea thats the same site ive used b4, I have had that same problem, the problem was heat for me. I dont know about your problem, they look pretty hydrated check soil tho, but i water my babes which are in the same soil as yours once or twice every two days, 3/4 gallon each with FF nutes per schedule, no burn either. I cut holes all over my 5 gal buckets to probe the soil with moister meter and get a reading all around. I would flush just since they have been doing fine till 2 days ago when you added superthrive.


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, I watered 2 days ago and the top of the soil is still moist. But like I said I tested potassium and it was low, Does that cause these symptoms?  I might flush tomorrow and try to find something to add potassium. Temp is 79 with lights on and 62 lights off, working on bringing that up to 68ish. humidity 25-35%


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 29, 2007)

im not shure but if u got ur ph at 6.0 in soil i think that is to low but im not shure ,,what ever it is dont look that bad so if its somethin small mabey its the ph ,mabey the last copple times u watered u got it on the lo side around 6.0 and since they are in flower mabey its affecting them,,i dont no thought id just throw that out their cause i thougt i herd u dont wanna go lower than 6.5 in soil ,,but hey im on my first grow so im not shure i do no from what i can see ur plants are lookin pretty good so the problem cant be to big thats why i lean twords like i said mabey u got it a little to low on accident ,,,i wish u the best of luck bro i been watchin ur grow and dont wanna see nothin bad happen so i hope u get it all worked out man,,also id think a flush wont hert id just flushwith watter u no is inbetween a 6.5 and a 7.0






HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Hick (Dec 29, 2007)

> . I just watered 2 days ago and used superthrive and this problem has occured since then.


   ST has never been on my "recommnded" list..


----------



## Mutt (Dec 29, 2007)

thediamond said:
			
		

> Ahh oh! better just cut it down! lol


         
No fix the problem and grow on. :hubba:


----------



## headband (Dec 29, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ST has never been on my "recommnded" list..


 yep


----------



## mendo local (Dec 29, 2007)

too much water, ive seen this many times


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 30, 2007)

Does overwatering cause the leaves to have spots like that??


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are a couple of links and I hope this helps. http://www.ehs.calpoly.edu/ehs/ehs327/pages/nutbd.html and also http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/97.htm  :farm:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 30, 2007)

Timdod4--are Your Ladies Looking Any Better????


----------



## medicore (Dec 30, 2007)

do you have spider mites?  I had the same discoloring on my leaves and I think it was the spider mites that were doing it.  I could be totally wrong.  Your plants don't really look that bad.  It does look like you are giving them too much water.  Also, I wouldn't worry too much about your big fan leaves during flowering, they will start to die off towards the end of flowering anyway.  Make sure your plants have adequate drainage because if they sit in water too long they will curl like that also.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 30, 2007)

timdog-- JUST WONDERED HOW THEM LADIES OF YOURS ARE DOING??? DID YOU GET THEM BACK ON TRACK ?????
*HOPE SO!??*


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 30, 2007)

It really only affected 2 of my 4 females, I flushed the one worse of the 2 yesterday to see if would help.  Not sure if it did.  Here are some pics, could low potassium do this?  I dont think heat is an issue, I can hold my hand over top of plant and barely feels warm.  I didnt think you could overwater when using ocean forrest soil since it drains so good, but I only water every 3-4 days(the soil is still moist for that long).  So is this nute burn or something else?  Thanks for all the help

pics 1 and 3 are of the whole plant
pic 2 is the top
pic 4 and 5 are what the leaves look like, curled under and orangey brown spots


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 1, 2008)

Is your new growth ok? As the plant goes through flowering the bigger fan leaves seem to start to die off which can look like nutrient burn. If your Buds look and any new is ok I don't think you have mush of a problem. Remeber as the plant gets futher into flowering a lot of changes to the other folage or older leaves.  
*Keep us posted*


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 1, 2008)

Nute burn, flush a couple of times, but be careful in doing that too. Be sure that your roots are not stagnated by sitting in too much water and soil. When the soil is too wet for too long the roots start to suffacate. Like was said by s21Thomas go slow and easy, couple of good rinses and see what gives from there.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## timdog4 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yea i watered yesterday and the runoff was low like 5ish.  This must me my problem, whatcha guys think?  Can i flush today even tho i watered yesterday?  I really wanna get them back on the right track, so I would think i would want to get the ph up in the soil. Am i correct?  Can i use water right from my tap, its about 7-7.5?  I was thinking of flushing with right out of the tap water and then watering with 6.5ish tap water that has been sitting out a couple days.  Does this sound okay?


----------



## headband (Jan 1, 2008)

i water every day im using foxfarm ocean forest along with tiger bloom, it drains great, but I do get a few dryer spots, could have solved the issue with some more perlite.  No nute burn..."be sure that your roots are not stagnated by sitting in too much water and soil, When the soil is too wet for too long the roots start to suffacate." this can easily happen in soil, it could be the problem, whats the moister at the very bottom?


----------



## timdog4 (Jan 1, 2008)

im not sure what the moisture on the bottom is, i took back my rapitest combo meter cause it was junk.  I prolly should of kept it for the moisture part, that was okay i guess.  But i highly doubt i was overwatering cause i am using ocean forest with 10 % perlite and was only using 1 gallon every 3-4 days.  My temps are 77-79 with lights on and 61-65 with lights off.  I have a 265 squirrel cage fan and small oscillationg fan.  That doesnt seem like too much water to me.  Im pretty sure it is nute burn cause I was feeding fox farm trio nutes(per shcedule)every watering instead of every other and my runoff is 5.  I just flushed on and got the runoff up to about 6.0-6.5.  We will see if it helps in couple days and i Filled my 2 5gallon bottles to flush another tomorrow after chlorine evaporates(i hope).


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 1, 2008)

sounds :aok: keep us posted man


----------



## headband (Jan 1, 2008)

cool, so you added perlite. Nice, wish I would have done so.. What size buckets do you have? 1 gallon of water, half of that would leak out the bottom on my ,5 gallon buckets.  thats why I water 1/2 gallon each plant every day 2 tbsp of tiger blume  per gallon. Keep us posted, this might be a problem thats happening to me with the leaves, just on a few leaves but I wanna catch the problem in the making.


----------



## timdog4 (Jan 1, 2008)

They are in 3 gallon pots.


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 1, 2008)

*Timdog, I have the same thing going on with my White Widows, you can check out the pics in my current grow journal.  I think it was caused in my plants by a magnesium deficiency so I  sprayed with with an Epsom Salt solution in water, this site that newgreenthumb sent you has information re: the amount per gallong of water:  http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/97.htm 

My plants leaves are till looking mottled like that, but the newer leaves aren't nearly as bad.  I am about 2-3 weeks from harvesting, I think my plants will be fine and will make it to harvest.  I know it is not a good feeling to find your plants turning colors like that...but as s21 was saying, just water them and don't do too much, cause sometimes the cure is worse.  Good luck and keep us posted.  Keep your eyes on  the new growth, it will tell you if things are getting better.  Hope that helps.*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 1, 2008)

well... my advice (for as much as that is worth...) is to lay off on the watering. you might just be drowning and overfeeding them (that's what I think). once dried out, go to a water, feed, water schedule for a while... but ya gotta let them dry out (the whole pot (roots will be at the bottom)) between each water or feeding.

that's what I'd do, but do what you think given all the information given to you....


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 1, 2008)

u no i wa lookin a while ago i thought i seen u say u was waterin with 6.0 oh water ,,and i have not seen any one say nothin about it so i guess that aint ur problem but i thought it might be,,i dont no tho


----------

